# [Contest] Zagg Sparq 2.0



## driphter (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi peeps, some of you know me . . . most of you don't







BUT I gots the hook up on a few Zagg Sparq 2.0's. Thought I would share with my thunderboltz friendz . . .










What's the Zagg Sparq 2.0 you ask? Think of it as a portable battery pack that keeps you charged wherever you are, wherever you go.

Basically I am giving them away via twitter and http://driphter.com . . . to be compliant with rootzwiki rules and regs, you do not have to be a registered member of dcom to enter. Feel free to check it out, but I repeat you do not have to register to win.

To win, you just need to follow me on twitter @driphter3G and send me an @mention. You must include the hash tags #driphter #rootzwiki #zagg

Contest ends Tuesday at 12pm EST

Good Luck and EnJOy!

*- Update -*
Random.org has chosen!
And the winners are . . .

Zagg Sparq 2.0
royerracing
marczeffren

Surprise Prizes
Zagg Cleaning Foam pictured in OP - Gutt1189
Lifetime Dcom VIP Subscription - joen
VIP subscription to themobizone.com COMPLETE WITH a beta copy of iSSIMO! (only the best push app for twitter on both blackberry and android devices EVER) - @ridobe

Please email me to claim your prizes:
[email protected]

Thanks for playing!


----------



## Adam80460 (Jun 7, 2011)

Woot!! cool thanks bro


----------



## DrkDroid (Jun 22, 2011)

Yessirrr! Good sh!t right here! Thanks for the info driphter

sent from my thunderbadness using tapatalk


----------



## mrbracht (Jul 18, 2011)

Haha! Driphter! Good to see you on here


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

Niceeeee


----------



## ridobe (Jun 10, 2011)

Great. Thanks!


----------



## PapaSmurf6768 (Aug 12, 2011)

just entered, good luck guys!


----------



## Blade765 (Jun 9, 2011)

I already have one of these, and I can tell you, this thing is a freaking life saver! I can't tell you how many times this thing saved my life! Good luck to those who enter!


----------



## GoldenCyn (Jun 27, 2011)

So who won?

sent from my Motorola Skytel


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

GoldenCyn said:


> So who won?
> 
> sent from my Motorola Skytel


Contest ends Tuesday.


----------



## driphter (Jul 31, 2011)

announced winners in OP

thanks for playing. More contests on the way!

Make sure to follow on twitter @driphter3G


----------



## ridobe (Jun 10, 2011)

Yay! I won!


----------

